# favorite plant sources?



## boardingfool (Sep 8, 2010)

What is everyones favorite place to get their plants from? From quality and size? I am looking at neherp and glassboxtroicals.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Go to the plant section of the forum. Hydrophite always has great plants and always responsive in questions about their care


----------



## Herpin Man (Apr 11, 2018)

I used to like NE Herp. Bought a few things from them from time to time. Then, on a plant order, they sent the wrong thing. No biggie, I contacted them, they said they would replace it. But they didn't, despite several requests for a replacement or a refund. They finally stopped responding. It was only a $3 item- but still. I probably won't be going back. I don't like being ignored.
They have nice stuff, they seem like nice people when you actually are able to make contact, but service is lacking. 
I've never purchased from Glass box. Mostly I buy from nurseries. Walmart and Lowe's have great prices, selection runs hot and cold.


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Depends. My personal favorite plant source is my other vivs that have enough growth i can clip and replant. besides that, expos, home depot, walmart in that order. LOL The last two are only if i see something common in the hobby like pothos or begonia. Sometimes theyll have some nice stuff for really cheap. I started off getting the gallon specific plant bundles from JF but they give a lot of the same stuff each time and a lot of them outgrow the tank so i stopped doing that. I try to avoid ordering plants online because shipping is expensive.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Glass Box Tropicals. Good selection, quality and packing. Size is fine, but I don't care either way since (insider tip!) plants grow. 

JF is, uh, okay, quality-wise, but selection is typically low. Good customer service if you value that above all else.

I don't buy plants from big box stores. Mostly because I don't like to help putting little guys out of business any more than I already do, but also because the plants are usually in deadsville or on the train to there.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Plant shows are the most fun.


----------



## boardingfool (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

Birdrocktropicals has a lot of nice Broms and at good prices that Ive managed to kill over the years. They were healthy on arrival I'm just talented at killing broms


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

I like J&L Orchids (Connecticut) and Andy's Orchids (California) for species and minis. I find the cultural/growing info. more thorough at Andy's, but both have sent me nice plants (and I've picked some from orchid shows they attend).

I have found multiple Etsy shops in searches for various plants. I was surprised, because I associated Etsy with selling crafts and other hand-made items, but wasn't thinking plants. Some are just common or rare tropicals, but could be useful for terrariums that are large enough. My Green Obsession is one I have ordered from and was pleased; I haven't used the rest yet, but am keeping an eye on them. They may not be the cheapest overall, but then again, like many plant sellers, I find a range of prices exists anyway, partly depending on what the vendor thinks they can get for it based on demand and if they recognize how uncommon something is. As with most online sellers, I find their inventory to be on the low end as far as availability of any given item. I can look up some shop names if you're interested.

In Search of Small Things has a nice array of plants that I haven't seen anywhere else (or are new to me, at least). I think she's in the Pacific Northwest.

Garden centers (nurseries; and I don't mean the departments within box box stores) can surprise you sometimes. I've seen terrarium-suitable tropicals, albeit more common ones, available there: Alsobia, Pilea glauca, Impatiens repens (if you're really lucky; that's where I got mine), several other Pileas, Hemionitis, your basic Selaginellas, sometimes mini Syngoniums, etc. They're often sold in 2" wide pots or so in "terrarium" selections, though often I find the definition of terrarium for us and them differs a bit. (Well, their suppliers' definitions, as they're the ones doing the propagation and marketing.) Sometimes you can get Tillandsia with ID tags, which is always nice so you can check size and other things online on your phone while you shop. I definitely do that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

All the sponsors are really good. I buy from NE Herp all the time, and have had nothing but A+ customer service from them.

I would stay clear of garden centers, due to the pesticides.


----------



## Osprey1950! (Jun 27, 2019)

A really good source for Brom's is " Tim the plant guy ". He actually sends a video for your approval once you have made your choices.


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

The website is literally just bromeliad, great selection of broms and my favorite aspect was the listing of mature plant size. Make it super easy for selecting an appropriate plant for your space. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroVirago (Jan 18, 2020)

Verdant Vivariums. Her website appears to be down for maintenance, but she has an Instagram page: https://www.instagram.com/verdantvivariums/?hl=en


----------



## Moxie (Mar 7, 2020)

I like Hirt's Garden for plants. They do come potted, so I do give my a bleach solution bath. I have ordered many plants from them, both for terrariums and as regular houseplants. All have arrived healthy and good in size.


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

Michael's Bromeliads has a huge selection that they'll help you find something from. Lots of neat species as well. 



+1 to Andy's Orchids. I've got so many orchids of theirs growing in tanks.


EcuaGenera & EcuaFlora are both great companies with an insane selection of plants from the rainforests near where our frogs are from.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have only ever ordered from glassbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drains (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone recommend anything in the UK?


----------



## ShrimpsRus (Apr 14, 2020)

Moxie said:


> I like Hirt's Garden for plants. They do come potted, so I do give my a bleach solution bath. I have ordered many plants from them, both for terrariums and as regular houseplants. All have arrived healthy and good in size.


I can second this. Good prices too, in my opinion. 

Also for random individual plants I’ve used eBay with great success.


----------



## ShrimpsRus (Apr 14, 2020)

[QUOTE. Size is fine, but I don't care either way since (insider tip!) plants grow. [/QUOTE]

This just in! New reports show plants do grow! Love this hahaha


----------



## RobJersey (Apr 23, 2019)

So many great vendors.. 

My favorites

Glass box tropicals
Black jungle (I love alocasias)
NE HERP
MY green obsession

My favorite though are plants purchased from other hobbiests.. either via the plant section here, Facebook, or MeWe groups.


----------

